# If your life depended on it...



## Alderroth (Feb 28, 2008)

If a Glock G22 (thats a .40) and a Beretta PX4 Storm .40 were on a table and you had to bet your life that one would fire, which one would you grab?


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

One in each hand. :smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd choose the Glock. Not because I think it's more likely to fire, but because I shoot it better than the PX4.

The Glock design does have a longer track record of reliable service than the newer PX4, but both seem like good, reliable designs.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

If I told you that both were unloaded, which one would you bet your life won't fire? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alderroth (Feb 28, 2008)

I own both, and while i like the beretta (i like the damn thing alot), i just cant shake the feeling that the glock is...better. So i thought i would ask the most important question.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

It would suck if you bet your life on either and there was a dud in the pipe.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The Glock.

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Let me test them for a month then I will answer. 
In the meantime I'll use the one on my hip. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

If both were reliable and you shot both well it would not matter. It would come down to which ever one your hand grabbed first. For a nightstand gun I have the PX4 9mm and my brother uses a Glock 31 for duty and nightstand. Neither of us thinks our gun is better than the other we just have our personal preference. A good reliable gun, is a good reliable gun, one that is not is useless no matter the name on the slide.


----------



## Alderroth (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess a better question would be: If they were both on the ground covered in dirt, which one would you choose?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

My answer would remain the same.


----------



## CMSpecs (Feb 25, 2008)

Alderroth said:


> I guess a better question would be: If they were both on the ground covered in dirt, which one would you choose?


Lol come on man, why don't you just say A Glock or a broom handle.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*I would go with the PX4*

Nothing against Glocks, I just can't hit crap with them.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

CMSpecs said:


> Lol come on man, why don't you just say A Glock or a broom handle.


LMAO.

How about a new Glock with just enough rounds through it to be perfectly broken in, with a sign next to it saying "This gun is loaded" versus a field stripped PX4 with a missing trigger.:mrgreen:

Don't mind me, I'm in a goofy mood is all.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Good question, I have a G17 and have a Px4 both. I have yet to have had a problem with either to this point. I would probably grab the Px4 first just for the fact that it fits my hand better than the G17 and I shoot it better (the Px4). If I was faced with which one to grab in the real world it would be whichever was closer to me at the time.


----------



## maxkimber (Feb 5, 2008)

Px4...


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

Either one would work, since they're both fine weapons, but I currently own a PX4 and have sold all my Glocks. So you can guess my answer to the question.
I guess my forum handle might give it away, too.

It's funny, when I had a Glock 19 and a PX4 at the same time, I couldn't shake the feeling that the PX4 was better. It's funny how impressions can be different.

The Glock might do better in a torture test, but for me, the PX4 does better at the range.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

The PX4 Storm here. My wife & Mom both shoot one & I like the feel better than a G.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

PX4. I just like Berettas.

Tex


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

They are both fine weapons and very reliable. I would feel comfortable with either one I grabbed, if in a real rush, however, since you threw in that caveat about being in the dirt and mud, I'd have to go with the Glock!!!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Alderroth said:


> If a Glock G22 (thats a .40) and a Beretta PX4 Storm .40 were on a table and you had to bet your life that one would fire, which one would you grab?


Yes.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

As others have said, I've got them both, and love them both. But since for me the first shot on the Glock is a little easier to make precise, I'd go with the Glock. I can make that double-action first shot on the Beretta work most of the time, but sometimes I pull it low.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Px4*

I'd have to go with the PX-4. Don't own one, never shot one, own a Glock 22 and it's the lease favorite of the 9 .40 S&W handguns that I own. I'd rather pull a 96 or my Cougar. I like the idea of a hammer and that DA first shot. You didn't specify whether or not the weapon had a round chambered or not. Unless you have time to look at the Glock to see if the trigger is in the ready to fire position, you wouldn't know if the striker is cocked, so to speak. I have an S&W M&P 40 and I'd pass on it for the same reason. Just kinda like to see the hammer on the gun.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

anyone try out the subcompact px4 yet?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

^Not out yet. Probably never will be... gets delayed every time


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Silly said:


> One in each hand. :smt033


+1. After the threat was stopped, I would then yell " Who in the hell put these .40s in my house?!?"


----------



## ajbrickyard (Jun 30, 2008)

My AK! with my G36 on my waist


----------



## club708 (Feb 7, 2009)

With both guns sitting on the table in the first question, I would choose the PX4 because it feels better in my hand and I shoot better with it. Probably why I decided to buy it over the Glock.

On the other hand, covered in mud on the ground as you put it, (no idea why 2 guns would be in the mud on the groud in the first place) I would probably choose the GLOCK. Not for any other reason then the Glock has no External Hammer to get caked in mud or grit that may prevent it from firing in the time of need. This is only my opinion though.


----------



## diselthis (Nov 4, 2008)

Alderroth said:


> If a Glock G22 (thats a .40) and a Beretta PX4 Storm .40 were on a table and you had to bet your life that one would fire, which one would you grab?


The one that was closer to me , if my life is on the line would not care witch one I like more, pick up the closest and Aim then pull trigger(no bang drop gun grab next one)Aim then pull trigger


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd pick the Beretta. I have had 4 Glocks (every 9mm model), and I hate the Glock trigger.

I've owned a 40 cal PX4 before - nice gun.


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

Bedside? CX4 9mm with 20rd mag full of hydrashoks and a TLR-1 on a remote switch  Oh, and a red dot...


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

diselthis said:


> The one that was closer to me , if my life is on the line would not care witch one I like more, pick up the closest and Aim then pull trigger(no bang drop gun grab next one)Aim then pull trigger


Thank you......you beat me to the punch.

I feel that the Glock is a more reliable gun, especially through a torture test. But I could care less if my life is in danger. Whatever gun is closest is being fired in rapid succession at the bad guy!!!!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I agree with many of the posts on here when it comes to the PX4. I know that the Glock has legendary reliabillity, but I dont like the way it feels. If there were 5 top handguns of different models, I wouldn't care what I had in my hand if I needed something fast. But if I knew I would need one in 30 seconds, The Glock would be the last one I would pick up, becuase it feels like a brick with a handle. Just the way I feel about it.


----------



## Thewrench1082 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd go for the glock myself, one more bullet :mrgreen:


----------



## Thewrench1082 (Jun 27, 2009)

falchunt said:


> The Glock would be the last one I would pick up, becuase it feels like a brick with a handle. Just the way I feel about it.


 well at least you'd have something to bludgeon them to death when all the rounds were spent :smt033


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Rofl*



Thewrench1082 said:


> well at least you'd have something to bludgeon them to death when all the rounds were spent :smt033


:anim_lol:

Touché Thewrench1082. At least I will have that...:mrgreen:


----------



## enthalpyfunction412 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just purchased the px4 .45 acp. I held several glocks models. When I put the px4 in my hand I pretty much knew instantly that was it! This is also my 1st handgun so I'm no handgun expert. Also for those who don't know the px4 9mm/.40 models grip is slightly thinner than the .45. I held both in the store. The clerk pointed it out to me. I liked the .45s thicker hand grip.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I own both and I trust them both.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

The Glock.


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I also hate the glock trigger, so I would grab the Beretta without a doubt!!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've owned and shot both.

I kept the Beretta PX4 Storm - I like it best.

Both are good guns.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wyatt said:


> If I told you that both were unloaded, which one would you bet your life won't fire? :mrgreen:


Both


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta PX4 Storm. :smt068


----------

